# Dancing with the stars...



## MzFit (Sep 29, 2008)

half the reason I watch the show is for the costums and makeup to be an MA on that show would be a dream come true!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 29, 2008)

I Loved the oufit and makeup that Brooke had on tonight!  I think that may be my Halloween costume.  I also loved Kim's makeup....but I always love her makeup!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 29, 2008)

I love looking at the makeup as well.  Their MAs do a great job on everyone.  I hope that Brooke is on until the end.  She is wonderful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I am trying to get the Toni Braxton body ...What are the chances she will switch heads with me??


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2008)

I love Dancing with the Stars. I mostly watch it for outfits and makeup but I enjoy the performances as well. I'm rooting for Brooke this season. She's so pretty and always so polished....and a very good dancer


----------



## SuSana (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok even though I don't care for Kim K that much, I can't believe she got kicked off before Cloris Leachman!  That lady needs to go.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok I have watched Brooke Burke's body go from 100% perfect to 150% perfect just over the past weeks of this show!! I'm taking up dancing! damnit!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there a new thread for the New DWTS cast....

I am still dying with lil Kim's shout out to her former inmates


----------

